# Looking for mice in Southampton



## Franwest (Nov 1, 2010)

Hello I am desperately looking for someone/somewhere to get mice from in Southampton. I am wanting 2 young females of any variety, rescued or bred, I don't mind.

Can anybody help?


----------

